# +++ ليس احد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر الى الوراء يصلح لملكوت الله +++



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

+++
 " فقال له يسوع ليس احد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر الى الوراء يصلح لملكوت الله " 
( لو 9:62 )
 +++

تخيل انك تقود سيارتك و انت تنظر للخلف. 

هكذا فى علاقتك بالله. ماذا سيحدث عندما انما انظر للخلف و انا ماض فى طريقى مع الله؟. 

ستسترجع الفشل و الضعف....... قد تتأمل فى حياتك ايام الخطية و قد تحن لها...... قد تستعيد المواقف التى ظلمت بها و يثار داخلك الغضب مرة اخرى تجاه من ظلمك........ ستنظر الى امكانياتك المتواضعة وقد تيأس او تحبط. 

الله يطلب ان ننظر للامام دائما. لا تذكروا الاوليات.والقديمات لا تتأملوا بها . 

المستقبل بالنسبة للرب لا يعنى انه امتداد للماضى. الله يغير لك الازمنة. الله يعوض عن السنين. الله يحول الضعف الى قوة، الله يكسر القيد و يعطى حرية يمنح سلام و فرح. هانذا صانع أمرا جديدا.الآن ينبت.ألا تعرفونه.اجعل في البرية طريقا في القفر انهارا 

الله يطلب ان نختار طريقه هو فتكون اعيننا عليه وحده. هو سيرشدك الطريق و سيحفظك فيه. اعلّمك وارشدك الطريق التي تسلكها. انصحك.عيني عليك. مز 32:8 

و لانه طريقه هو، فهو ضامن لك الحماية فى الطريق و معد لك المكان فى نهايته. ها انا مرسل ملاكا امام وجهك ليحفظك في الطريق وليجيء بك الى المكان الذي اعددته خر 23:20 


اشكرك يا رب على رعايتك و حمايتك لى 
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 سبتمبر 2009)

فكرتنى يا كوكو بالايه الا بتقول :::

""انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه ليس احد ياتى الى الاب الا بى ""

*ربنا هو الطريق الا مفروض نمشى فيه والانجيل وصفه بانه الباب الضيق

ياه يا كوكو الا عايز يوصل لربنا لازم يدوق من العالم ومصائبه

لكن الرب وعدنا """ ثقوا انا هو لا تخافو ""

مشممكن نخاف او نرهب او حتى نحتار طول مااحنا ماشيين فى طريق الرب 

سلمنا فصرنا نحمل

الرب يباركك يا غالى
​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع فعلا يا كوكو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 سبتمبر 2009)

> اشكرك يا رب على رعايتك و حمايتك لى


 
موضوع لطيف

مرسي​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> +++​
> 
> " فقال له يسوع ليس احد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر الى الوراء يصلح لملكوت الله "
> ( لو 9:62 )
> ...


أحلى تفسير قرأته عن الآية 
هو فعلا لو الواحد ماشى و لاينظر الى الأمام 
أكيد ح يقع أو تحصل له حادثة
شكرا على الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> فكرتنى يا كوكو بالايه الا بتقول :::
> 
> ""انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه ليس احد ياتى الى الاب الا بى ""
> 
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا كيريا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع رائع فعلا يا كوكو*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا ماجد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------

